# Good Idea?



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

I was thinking about starting a book for Storm. Like a little kids book almost. I think we should also educate the children about the breed so that they dont be afraid of them and think all pits are bad. It's a long shot but I believe it can work. I'm going to get Storm tested to she if she'll be a good therapy dog and her CGC. I'm still training her, and try to get her attention more focused. If she passes, it will make a great story for her. It'll show that not only can she overcome her opstacles as a deaf dog but as a pitbull too facing BSL. Children can relate to this as well.

I would love to hear your ideas about this. I'm really interested and I feel I can play my part and fight against BSL.


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

Here's the a first draft copy of her cover lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

You know, all the steps we can take towards educating people on our breed would help, wether they are big or small. I think it's a great way to focus your own experience for the open public to read. Great post, hope it works out!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i think its a good idea..any little bit to help the breed is a big help. starting with kids is great


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Great idea! I think you should use your avatar photo, it's really cute and kid friendly


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Great idea! I think you should use your avatar photo, it's really cute and kid friendly


yeah i didnt have a problem with the cover you used already, but seeing a puppy with floppy ears and her paw bent over... just looks very inviting. we wanna see the progress!!!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

COOL maybe one day we can make like.. a movie.. haha but unfortunatley there ARE going to be some of those vicious pitbulls and thats what i sometimes worry about.. i worry that some kids will be TOO affectionate towards a unknown temperment dog and get bit.. most kids dont really care whether or not its a pitbull anyways. to them a dog is a dog. i always get little kids comming up to me asking if they can pet my dog. what people need to be educated about is the owners training thier dogs properly. but there are always going to be those idiot thugs out there who think having an agressive pitbull is COOL. trust me i have alot of freinds that are pretty bad and some of them are even drug dealers. not that i am.. im actually the good boy out of my freinds. but i have experience from these types of people. no matter how hard i try to explain to them that having an agressive pitbull is stupid/ risk of big law suits/ risk of biting family members / pointless guard dog that barks at anything / they always seem to have only one way of looking at it. "a pitbull is meant to be agressive. if i get a pitbull im gonna make him mean and vicious". so its people like this you need to be careful of. thats why educating a kid to think that all pitbulls are friendly could be dangerous. there are just too many people with the lack of intelligence to care for these breeds.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

thaim said:


> COOL maybe one day we can make like.. a movie.. haha but unfortunatley there ARE going to be some of those vicious pitbulls and thats what i sometimes worry about.. i worry that some kids will be TOO affectionate towards a unknown temperment dog and get bit.. most kids dont really care whether or not its a pitbull anyways. to them a dog is a dog. i always get little kids comming up to me asking if they can pet my dog. what people need to be educated about is the owners training thier dogs properly. but there are always going to be those idiot thugs out there who think having an agressive pitbull is COOL. trust me i have alot of freinds that are pretty bad and some of them are even drug dealers. not that i am.. im actually the good boy out of my freinds. but i have experience from these types of people. no matter how hard i try to explain to them that having an agressive pitbull is stupid/ risk of big law suits/ risk of biting family members / pointless guard dog that barks at anything / they always seem to have only one way of looking at it. "a pitbull is meant to be agressive. if i get a pitbull im gonna make him mean and vicious". so its people like this you need to be careful of. thats why educating a kid to think that all pitbulls are friendly could be dangerous. there are just too many people with the lack of intelligence to care for these breeds.


you know i can really see where youre coming from. ive been in my share of dirt back when i thought gangbanging was the only way to live. ive come very far from that, but the LAST thing i would ever do is let my dog fight my battles. I don't see where people get off raising such a loving dog to be aggressive towards people. Bust out your guns, not your dogs


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yep I have seen a guy before that does stores about his pit. I think its a great idea and a great way to start education even younger about dogs.


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

Thaim I totally agree with you. I think I can put your concerns in my book too...children have bullies at school and you have to look at the parent for not properly teaching the child how to play nice...you get it? So I think I can involve some bully dogs in the story. Dont want that to sound offensive...so I mean the aggresive/mean pits..not bully breed.









Better?


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

im sure youll have a great book. i just thought id add some input since thats what you were looking for =) i do agree with you with the whole bully/parent thing so that would be a good idea to add in your book. i hope too read your book soon! i can already picture it in my head with like the pictures haha. sort of reminds me of that grey bulldog in cartoons i forgot his name. but he looks similar to this haha


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> yeah i didnt have a problem with the cover you used already, but seeing a puppy with floppy ears and her paw bent over... just looks very inviting. we wanna see the progress!!!


Those were my exact thoughts!


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Its an excellent idea. Especially if you incorporate educational information about dogs with a good story it would be great for many kids.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Leon said:


> Its an excellent idea. Especially if you incorporate educational information about dogs with a good story it would be great for many kids.


yep... facts are key. things that you learn in the process should be included too. ANY personal experience, facts and history is always a good first step to understand the apbt


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

You guys are so supportive! *HUGS* lol.

I'm going go create a story line and should have it ready within some odd weeks....I already have other books in mind too... Pit Puppies all around the world...lol my mind is jumping everywhere with this idea. 

My mom just cracked a joke because I told her about my idea and she said that would be nice and then said " What is it gonna say? See Storm run? See Storm jump?" She died laughin at her own joke lol.

Well I have a date and storm is included, so I will see you all a bit later.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Maybe you could have a cat as a sidekick?


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

aww a little kitten. We actually have a cat named Starsky. I will see if I can work it all in and see how it turns out.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

It would be cute if the kitten was blind and didnt know storm was a dog lol


----------

